# Solved: How to change nrg file back to iso (I goofed)



## cbseries (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm running Windows Me with Nero Ver.5 installed.

I have a file named German 01.iso and I was curious to see if renaming the file German 01.nrg would turn it into an nrg file. 

Renaming the file did not turn it into a useable nrg file but it did associate the file with Nero and it did turn the Type of file: (found in the Properties dialog box) into a Nero CD Image, and the file now has a Nero file icon.

I need help reversing what I have done. I need to get the file back to an iso file. 

I was able through the "open with" box to unassociate the file with the Nero program but in the Properies box for the file it is still reading "Type of file: Nero CD Image", and the file still has the Nero icon.

Changing the file back to its original name German 01.iso didn't correct things. It is still a Nero CD Image file.


I uninstalled Nero but that didn't do anything.
System Restore is not an option.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Changing it back to iso, if that is all you changed originally, will restore the file to its former state. It really doesn't matter what program it is associated with---that can be changed.

What program do you want to handle iso's?

Why did you try to change it to nrg? Nero handles iso's in much the same way as nrg's and they can be burned and created in the same way.

(You might find that even the free version of ISO Buster is a useful tool for exploring and manipulating image files.)


----------



## cbseries (Nov 5, 2005)

Yes, I would think that just renaming the file back to what is was originally would do it but for some reason the Nero CD Image tag has stuck and since it is an iso file and not a Nero nrg file it will not play.

As far as associating my iso files with a program, I'd rather just keep them unassociated.


The German 01.iso file is a German language program that I play in Nero's Image Drive. I was trying to save myself a click of the mouse when loading the file into the Image Drive program by renaming the file German 01.nrg but as stated in the first post the file is not useable. The image drive program kicked up an error message when I loaded my newly renamed file, and it also kicked up an error message when I loaded the file after putting its name back to what it was. I do not have the specifics on the error message but it is because I have an iso file pretending to be a nrg file (all due to my changing the file name).


I have not reinstalled Nero yet so I can't do any testing and that isn't required since all I desire to do is to get the Type of file:, in the properties box for this file, to read "ISO File", as it did before.


I've attached a graphic of the problem. BTW, I had the file name wrong. I'm dealing with German 02, not German 01. The German 02 file used to look like the German 01 file before I changed German 02's name.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Something must have been altered in that file while the transformations were taking place. Get the ISO Buster program above. It can open image files and show you the contents so that you can tell if they are intact. It can also covert formats, though I'm unsure how much the free version allows.

You may need to create a new image of that iso that is misbehaving. Look through ghe ISO Buster options to see if you can convert it. The Help file has more information.


----------



## cbseries (Nov 5, 2005)

O.K., everything with the file is back to normal. I opened the German 02.iso file with ISOBuster and ISOBuster had the full file extension for the file revealed which was German 02.iso.nrg

I did the Windows thing of "Do not hide file extensions for known file types" and in the directory where German 02 is the full file name was showing the way it was in ISOBuster. So I did a rename by deleting the .nrg from the file name and the file is back to being a real ISO file. 

Something easy made so hard. Thanks for your help Elvandil.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Aha. I knew that just changing the ending could not have had that result----especially not with just one iso file.

Thanks for following up.


----------

